# Voddie/Apoligetics



## BobVigneault (Sep 12, 2008)

Take a little break and enjoy some more clear thinking by Dr. Voddie.

[video=youtube;lD1yv4J6ohE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD1yv4J6ohE[/video]


Here is a link to some clips of him delivering some apoligetics:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for that Bawb.


----------



## dcomin (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice clip! Thanks for posting this Bawb. "How dare we steal His air?" Indeed!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 12, 2008)

Good old Voddie...a Founders Southern Baptist. I'd be more than happy to have him preach in my church.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 12, 2008)

Man, I love this guy! Thanks, Bawb.


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Mr. V. 

Voddie is always a good read or watch or listen. He had a compelling lecture on child rearing a couple of years ago at the North Carolina Home Education Conference "Lessons from the Life of Josiah". I have the audo from that somewhere. And his book "Family Driven Faith" is a very good read.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 12, 2008)

That is one of my favourite clips of Voddie.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow! That is great. I have sufficiently been put in my place (but it won't be very long before I'll need reminding again - usurpers all, are we). Praise God for His mercy, indeed!


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 12, 2008)

Glorrrrrrrrry! What a great clip! Thanks!


----------

